# How Did Your Parents Meet?



## fmdog44 (Mar 23, 2018)

My mom was a waitress in a mall neighborhood restaurant and my dad was a construction foreman. He went to lunch there and told his friends when he saw my mom, "I'm going to marry that gal." Love at first sight for him. They dated or six years before marriage. In those six years there was no major sex. On their wedding night my dad told me mom was scared to do what newly weds do. He said all was heaven on their second night. They stayed with each other until their deaths.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 23, 2018)

My Dad was on leave in San Francisco visiting a cousin who was acquainted with my Mom's family. The cousin brought Dad to visit. My Mom's younger Sister peeked out to the kitchen and reported to my Mom "He's cuter than Van Johnson." With that info Mom made an entrance into the kitchen and for Dad it was love at first sight. They had a couple of dates, a very short courtship and married when she was only 17*. My Sister arrived more than a year later 
Unfortunately this storybook start did not have a happy ending. They divorced after 17 years and to this day she blames him for everything that went wrong in her life.
Dad actually was way cuter than Van Johnson. If Van Johnson and Burt Lancaster had a love child.
*She desperately wanted to leave home and have someone "save" her from her parents.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2018)

My mom was a Girl Scout leader. Every summer the troop would go to a lake and camp for a couple of weeks. My Dad lived near the lake and after work he and a friend would go to the lake for a dip each evening. They met and at first my Dads friend was attracted to my Mom. Soon, things changed and my Mom paired off with my Dad and her girlfriend paired off with his best friend. Dad went into the army and they were married soon after he got out.My parents were married for over 50 years until my Dad passed away. Mom's girlfriend and his friend married different people.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2018)

Similar to yours OP.... my mother was a live in waitress at a men's  hostel in her home city, my father was working nearby and staying at the hostel ......

Oooh for a time machine to go back to the future..I'd make sure he never walked into that hostel on that fateful day way back in 1954!


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2018)

WWII: my dad's ship put into port and, in order to get shore leave, they had to sign up for a specific activity.  He and a buddy saw that a local church was having a wiener roast for the sailors and signed up.  They figured that if there weren't any pretty girls there, they'd ditch the roast and take off in search of some.

He laid eyes on my mother and that was that.  By the end of the evening, he had asked her if she would marry him when and if he survived the war.  She said "yes", just as she had already said "yes" to about ten other guys (she said she just _couldn't_ send those poor boys off to war without something to look forward to...)  My dad persevered and three weeks after he got home from Japan, they were married.  They were married 47 years until he died.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, at least once here






A forestry service cabin near Zigzag Oregon, at the foot of Mt Hood


….where I came to be, I was told


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2018)

Gary O'  do you know if the cabin still standing?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2018)

So long ago.......long before my time.   Haven't the vaguest  idea.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 24, 2018)

My father a lawyer first met my mom, a elementary school teacher at a cocktail party with different dates.One of my dad's friends from the law firm ,introduced my parents,rest was history.They were married 46 yrs until he died in 1996.He lived to get to know his 4 grandchildren,they were 10,9,2 when he died Sue


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2018)

My mother worked at Goodyear Aircraft during the war.  My father was a new hire, and my mother was assigned to show new folks how to do whatever it was they were supposed to do.  And yes, my mother did a lot of riveting.


----------



## Lon (Mar 24, 2018)

My mother and father worked together for Loft's Candy Co. in New York City.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2018)

...but glad they met!!!


----------



## Robusta (Mar 24, 2018)

Mine always knew each other.  My family tree probably has fewer branches than it should.  My mothers family were dairy and sheep.  My fathers family were still more of a subsistence type farmer, but did own a hay press that grandpa hauled from farm to farm in the valley.  My father and his cousin met my mother and my Aunt at Pops farm.

Very rural area, even though it was NY think Appalachia, the same 6 or 7 families intertwined for generations.  Everybody has a double sided cousin or more!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Gary O'  do you know if the cabin still standing?



Traveled thru there a few years ago, on the way to Timberline Lodge
The local folks hadn't even heard of forest service cabins
Great cinnamon rolls though


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 25, 2018)

My parents met in Hawaii during WWII, both were in the Navy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2018)

My Mom and Dad met when they were 16 yrs old and in less than 3 months they eloped. My Dad's Family were furious because they depended on my Dad's paycheck. Of course everyone thought that my Mother must have been pregnant, but she wasn't. They had their first child 2 years later. When they celebrated their 50th anniversary my Dad's sister said to me that she never thought the marriage would last. I said you didn't think it would last after 10,20,30 and 40 yrs. They were married 63yrs when my Dad passed away and still as in love as the day they met. My Mom lived 5 more years. When they passed they had 3 children,9 grandchildren and 10 great grandchildren.This picture was taken right after they eloped in 1930.


----------



## oldman (Mar 26, 2018)

My Mom was a dancer at a USO. On Friday and Saturday nights, they held dances at the USO club where she lived in Ohio and her and a girlfriend would go and dance with the servicemen home on leave or deploying or whatever. She loved to dance and actually taught me before I went to my first dance while I was in the fifth grade. 

So, my Dad was in France and sent home due to hearing loss from the bombs going off around him while he was dug in. He never talked about the war, but he did talk about the USA club and meeting Mom. Really some funny stories. I could never see my Dad as the type of person he says he was in some of the stories he tells. And of course, Mom never told me if they were all true or not. I would ask her and she would just go, "Uh-huh."


----------

